# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  Sofra e Kukësit

## [LoTi]

Pershendetje, Miq e mi! 
Buk e kryp e zemren e mir,hajde bujrum tek sofra jone.
Jeni te mirpritur ne cfar do lloj orari  :ngerdheshje: 
Kjo sofer i perket te gjith Patrioteve nga Kukesi ku do qe ndodhen,
dhe ju uroj nga zemra gjith te mirat, Bofshit qejf Burra te BESES!


Kush nga ju ka munci te dergoj ndonje foto te KUKESIT,
mund ta dergoj ketu.


                                                  Ju falenderoj, per pjesmarrjen tuaj!


Sinqerisht, Loti.

----------


## [LoTi]

Nje pamje nga qyteti i Kukesit.

----------


## [LoTi]

Kjo pamje eshte kapur nga Turizmi i vjeter i Kukesit.


Ura Kukesit, gjithashtu dhe Liqeni i Fierzes.

----------


## BaBa

_Pershendetje kuksi (:

ta gezoni sofren 


PS: loti po per tpi spaska gja kne re_

----------


## [LoTi]

Per gjith mysafiret nga nje birr, kikirika nuk ka mushni gjepat qe nga shpia  :ngerdheshje:  Gzuar!!!

----------


## Shkelqesia_E_Tij

Pershendetje Kuksi dhe ta Gezoni sofren  :buzeqeshje: 

Loti vallai njecik raki du  une behet gjo  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Alpha_Virginis

N´Kuksin e ri
ka ardh dollapi me pasqyre
Nusja e Pjetrit
rri tu u kqyr :buzeqeshje:

----------


## con_uk

> Pershendetje Kuksi dhe ta Gezoni sofren 
> 
> Loti vallai njecik raki du  une behet gjo


*mos pi shume se eshte balli i kazanit :P:P LOLLOL


pershendetje patrioteve njehere edhe mysafireve te sofres*

----------


## GeNi_25

Kuksi i ri sa ka ndryshuar
buze Drinit eshte ndertuar!

----------


## con_uk

> Kuksi i ri sa ka ndryshuar
> buze Drinit eshte ndertuar!


*mos bej keshtu ti se ti presim dritat nga drini i merr dritat ti i qohet edhe i ulet drinit e din kete .......apo pive shume nga ajo rakia siper*

----------


## con_uk

*e kame vjedhe diku:P:P* 
*pse jo mos tu jap edhe receten se si behet 
Fli (recetë + foto)

Për 4-5 persona duhen:

Për brumin duhet: 1 kg miell, 3-4 gota ujë, kripë.
Për masën duhet: 200 gr gjalpë(margarin), 2 filxhana caji ajkë (mazë), 3 lugë vaj.

Përgatitja:

Në një enë hidhet miell, kripë, ujë i ftohtë dhe përzihen në një brumë të hollë si për petulla.

Në një enë tjetër shkrihet gjalpë, ajkë, vaj dhe qumësht, përzihet masa e krijuar derisa të gjithë përmbajtësit të jenë shkrirë në një masë të vetme, Lyhet tepsia me yndyrë dhe me një lugë merret brumi i hollë dhe hidhet nga cepi i tepsisë deri afër mesit dhe krijohen radhë të cilat mbulojnë gjithë tepsinë. Mesi i cili është bosh mbushet me radhë paralele.

Gjithë sipërfaqja lyhet me masën e përgatitur dhe futet në furrën e ngrohur. Kjo piqet për 3-5 minuta. Nxirret nga furra për të vazhduar me rendin tjetër.

Brumi i hollë tashmë hidhet në të njëjtën mënyrë por midis dy radhëve derisa të jetë mbuluar e gjithë tepsia. Përsëri lyhet me masën dhe piqet për 3-5 minuta. Kjo procedurë vazhdon derisa të mbushet tepsia.

Flia lihet të ftohet për 10 minuta dhe serviret*

----------


## con_uk



----------


## [LoTi]

Ju falenderoj te gjithve per mirseardhjen ne Sofer e Kukesit! Pershendes ne vecanti con_uk, per fotot qe ka derguar! Flin e paske ber te mir  :ngerdheshje:  kur te vish heren tjeter mos harro ta sjellesh dhe nje tepsi  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## con_uk

*ai nuk di me ba fli po ja vodha njanes ner saq edhe e solla ketu hahah te pershendes edhe ty te pakten je kujtu me hap nje sofer ketu keshtu si pak e sak jemi po do mundohemi ta mbajme gjalle ........*

----------


## [LoTi]

Hajde Kuksiiiiiiiiiiii lodra e cule ta kapim 1 valleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## [LoTi]

Ju mirepresim me lodra e cule, siç e kemi zakon ne te Kukesit  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## [LoTi]



----------


## [LoTi]



----------


## [LoTi]



----------


## [LoTi]

Ja dhe vallja e kukesit duke kercyer ne nje darsem.

----------

